# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  [Misumi group] tuyển dụng kỹ sư bảo trì máy cnc

## ThuHong

Công ty *Saigon Precision*, thuộc tập đoàn MISUMI Group tuyển dụng *KỸ SƯ BẢO TRÌ MÁY CNC*

*Số lượng: 02*

*Mô tả công việc chi tiết:*
- Bảo trì, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa máy CNC
- Có kinh nghiệm về PLC, CNC, vi xử lý
- Thực hiện công việc theo dõi định kỳ kế hoạch bảo trì, bảo dưỡng máy móc, máy gia công cơ khí chính xác và các thiết bị sử dụng trong các hoạt động sản xuất
- Duy trì khả năng hoạt động ổn định của máy móc, thiết bị sản xuất có trong nhà máy.
- Tham gia lắp ráp hệ thống máy móc, thiết bị cơ khí trong nhà máy.
- Nghiên cứu máy móc, tự làm mới hoặc gia công thiết bị mới.
- Tham gia đề xuất các dự án cải tiến máy móc thiết bị nhằm nâng cao năng xuất, đảm bản an toàn và tiết kiệm.

*Quyền lợi được hưởng:*
- Môi trường làm việc chuyên nghiệp, tinh thần kỷ luật cao
- Nghỉ 02 thứ bảy trong tháng
- Tham gia các kì nghỉ dưỡng/du lịch hàng năm do công ty tổ chức
- Dùng bữa trưa tại công ty 
- Phụ cấp đi lại, chuyên cần, nhà ở, năng suất
- Các chế độ bảo hiểm thực hiện theo pháp luật lao động. 

*Yêu cầu:*
- Nam - trên 23 tuổi 
- Ưu tiên có kinh nghiệm làm việc tại công ty cơ khí chính xác. Có kinh nghiệm sửa máy CNC.
- TN Đại học liên quan chuyên nghành Cơ Điện Tử hoặc Cơ khí chế tạo máy 
- Trung thực, nhanh nhẹn, có tinh thần trách nhiệm trong công việc 
- Chịu được áp lực trong công việc 
- Tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Nhật giao tiếp

*Địa điểm làm việc:* Nhà máy 02, Khu chế xuất Linh Trung 02, phường Bình Chiểu, Quận Thủ Đức
*Mức lương:* thương lượng

*Cách thức nộp hồ sơ:*
- Ứng viên quan tâm công việc vui lòng liên hệ: 37 295 533 - 2135 ( Ms. Thư - Phòng Nhân Sự nhà máy 02)

*Hạn nộp hồ sơ:* 31/12/2015

----------

